# Preparing a small graphite mold



## yvonbug (Jun 28, 2015)

I had this flat paddle made of graphite (used for hotglass) and I cut a little heart shape into it. I thought I'd use it to pour my gold into. Do I need to heat up the graphite before I pour into it? Should I do anything else to prepare it? :|


----------



## Geo (Jun 28, 2015)

No need to treat the mold. Heat to drive out moisture for about a half hour before pouring molten gold in it.


----------



## kurtak (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes you need to heat the mold before pouring into it - if you pour hot molten metal into a cold mold the radical temp change can cause an explosion causing the metal to jump/explode out of the mold & end up as small beads on the floor &/or worse yet landing on you causing burns & then good luck trying to find all the small beads that flew everywhere

I "once" tried pouring some silver into a cold mold - bad idea - will never do that again - thank god it wasn't gold

I always put my graphite molds on a hot plate turned on high before pouring into them --- there is no other treatment needed but I would certainly preheat it

Kurt


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 29, 2015)

I always turn mine over and heat it from behind,that way you will not burn off the material forming the cavity.
I tend to get it red hot and then turn it over,it take's a bit of juggling back and forth so you have good molten metal and a hot mold together.
But the advantage is that the Au stay's molten for longer in the mold and you get an even bar,keep a reduced flame playing over the surface until you see the contraction lines form.


----------

